# Jesse is the princess



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 27, 2007)

So, my wedding is today (its like 2AM) and i'm setting aside this cozy little spot for pictures.

I had one H dash dash dash of aday. 

Woke up at 8, went to the lodge to decorate, did that until 12, then I got my eyebrows waxed (HELLO!!)
Then my friend Mandi picked my up there and we got McDonno's. And stopped at her house so she could get overnight stuff. She hads had a crummy day with her perants the day before and called her boyfriend's mum to talk. After answering a brief knock at the door, Mandi returns ith a mug of live flowers and a card from her boyfriend's mum saying she hopes she cheers up. It was sweet. Mandi decided to bring it with since no one would be able tocarefor the flowers. We hada LOT to pack into her compact car, and packwe did. 

Mandi set the flowers on the roof to freed up her hands and then....we left. Halfway down the highway Mandi breaks into words I've only ever heard my dad utter from beneath the belly of a wrecked car. I was all like ''chii?'' and she was like '' I LEFT THE **** flowers on the CAR!!!" andshe pulled over and said '' if they're still on the roof im going to sh**". So she got out and looked and....they weren't there.

So we turned around to make sure there wasn't broken ceramic in her driveway (she shares the driveway with ehr landlord). And sure enough inthe driveway is the flowers. and even more amazingly, the vase/m,ug was perfectly intact, but all the flowers were beheaded upon falling. she gathred upt he sad remains and brought them along to the rehearsal.

We picked up some groomsman at the hotel and Iwas 30 minutes late for rehearsal because I just ran out oft ime for everfrything and I was smelly. That made me sad. And my armpits were hairy. Usually that doesn't bug me, I just tell people i'm European but my family knows i'm know Euro so I just bear hugged myself all day.

Our minister said he didn't want to say the exact words today, that he wanted to save all the formality and pleasantries for tomorrow. So he wouldsaystuff like 
"Ok now just repeat after me.... " I Ricky.....dohere by take..."
And you repeat after me.. 'I Lucy...to hereby take..."

And tehn he replaced the word ''ring'' with ''cigar band''. He kept calling us ''Lucy and Ricky'' and then he said ''and now I say 'and I now pronouce you....but I caqn't say husband and wife...thats for tomorrow, I need to say something like...."

"Peanut butter and jelly?" I substituted
"PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY!"

I intro'd myself the rest of the night as Lucy Jelly. 

After that part Erron's best man has to say to the crowd " Ladiesand gentlemen, I give you Mr and Mrs Flaherty..." But by this time Eugene and caught on and wewere presented as ''Mr and Mrs Pacman"

Our minister is a hoot. 

So then we went to mum's for rehearsaldindin. It was yumlicious. And mum busted out the chocolate fountain. Erron's perants were pleased. It all just went so well. And then one of the groomsmana nd my bridesmaid fell asleep on the couch together. And we all took pictures.

Everyone left, including Erron (Im at mum's house) and its now like 2am and I JUST got my shower (Erron had tobring my overnight stuff over) and I just finished some last minute decor.

I'm ready for bedf. tomorrow is the big day. I'm reserving this spot for picturs for you all, they should be up by the end of the weekend, some at least anyways, I hope to get a video of the wedding up on youtube for all my beloved RO members who can't make it. 

So, stay posted for pictures, get all excited, ok?

peace out
-JAK


PS - This is my first manicure, typing is a living nightmare.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 27, 2007)

It's 9AM. Its raining. The forcast callsfor rainfor the next 5 hours. The wedding is at 3. I have an outdoor wedding. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful.

*sigh*

-JAK


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 27, 2007)

* ink iris:*

*CONGRATULATIONS JESSE AND ERRON!*

*Good Luck with having nice weather, hopefully it will at least stop raining.*

*I can't wait to see pictures. You've come a long way baby, I'm so proud of you guys!*

*Take care.*

*Crystal*


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 27, 2007)

Best wishes! Above all, enjoy the big day! Cyber-hugs and binkies!


----------



## myLoki (Jul 27, 2007)

Yay for your wedding! Rain on your wedding day is supposed to be good luck for your marriage although it pretty much sucks for your outdoor wedding. I hope it stops enough for you to enjoy it. 

t.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope the weather held out for you Jesse! Can't wait for photos!

Pam


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats Lucy Jelly! Mr. Peanut Butter is one lucky guy


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats! Rain sometimes is veiwed as good luck making things fresh and new. :biggrin2:

I wish I could be there. Many hugs and best wishes.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 27, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Congrats Lucy Jelly! Mr. Peanut Butter is one lucky guy


Ha Ha, very clever, Haley! Their Priest really does sound like a hoot!


----------



## polly (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope you have had an amazing day can't wait to see pics


----------



## missyscove (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, I missed my chance to wish you well beforehand, but...

congratulations!

Now, why wasn't I invited?????


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 3, 2007)

HOW DID IT GO? HOW DID IT GO? *HOW DID IT GO????

I must hear all details!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:bouquet:
*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 4, 2007)

DETAILS

First of alli'd like to say i'm angry at Erron. I just spent a half hourselecting my favorite wedding pics for you guys and we come all the way out to mum's house so I can send them to you and Idiscover he didn't put my pics on his flash drive. Fricking peanut butter man.

So I guess you'll just be even more excited to see them.

We had to move the wedding inside. But it went super well. Everyone loved it so much.
My brother got happy drunkand seriously could NOT stop dancing. Isaw himdance into the bathroomand dance out of the bathroom and he'd come over to talk to me...dancing.....and then he was playingan invisible guitar on his knees on the dance floor. Everyone took videos, it was so funny. The next day he's all like ''ugh my legs hurt so bad". 

Erron's dad got really drunk too. He danced and danced and was the lifeof theparty. I took the liberty of finishing Erron's chapagne for him. And it was the first ime our familiesmet, and now everyone has made plans to allsee each other again. 

All the groomsman and bridesmaids misseach other and Erron's sister met my friend Nick at the reception and now she may be moving down here to be Nick's roommate. 

I can't wait to show you guys pictures. I'm so sorry I had a duh attack before I left.


-JAK


----------



## ellissian (Aug 4, 2007)

Congratulations! :happyday:



Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 6, 2007)

YAY!! I'm so happy to hear that things went well! 

And that your families meshed so well, how awesome is that? I'm so happy for you guys...and yes, that does make me all the more eager to see pictures.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

OK, picture time. But I only have a handful because my moron husband decided to rearrange the furniture and unplugged his computer....which most of the wedding pics are on. So I have one pic and some other pics of random stuff that's been happening. More to follow sometime within an hour.









The Kiss. Ok the End as far as wedding pics.

Random stuff...





The Spanky




I discovered this little guy on a step ladder on my porch. I thought of Pam Nock. Thought I'd share. You know how she loves the crawlies.





Seth sleeping with his shark.




What a sissy




Seth and his new brother Nanook, whom I think I have yet to share pictures of. So me, Erron, and both those furballs share that bed. Though Nook often sleeps under it.




I also got a new horse. Her name is Dimilo, pretty little red and white paint. She's only 3, not yet broke, but I kind of wanted ap roject. And she was free. I was like, ''yeah ok free horse awesome''. 





Moon, an Appy/Paint i'm boarding. 





I DID visit Rosie. PROOF. 




My cousin's horse Jackie, who just turned 28. 




Dimilo, Rocky, and Spanky outside, as of a few hours ago.





omg pretty girl. 





Rosie's cat. cat? bowling ball. Look at those eyes. Creepy. And I just watched ''Species'' last night. *shudder*





One of our mares, Alero, I just bred. She's due August of '08. This ist he onet hat ran me over and fudged up my leg for the rest of my life. So I usually have a few names other than ''Alero'' to call her. 


Ok thats it for now, i'll be back in a few with more weding pics. And I'll get the video up asap, but someone else took the video.

-JAK


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 11, 2007)

OMG Jessie! That wedding pic, you are so beautiful in it, that is one gorgeous picture. Awesome. Now, I will be waiting for more. That dress is gorgeous as well.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 11, 2007)

Jesse, that pic looks like it came straight out of a fairy tale! You looked so gorgeous!

LOVED the pic of Seth and his shark - too cute!

I see London, I seeFrance, I see someone's big turquoise underpants!


----------



## polly (Aug 11, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww Jesse can't wait for more pics:biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok so one thing I didn't tell anyone about my wedding that was going to be a surprise until now....

I included my heart bunnies int he wedding. My bridesmaides carried bunnies in baskets, and their dress color was to match the color of the bunny. I had a chocolate dutch, Blue Dutch,a nd black dutch, an Enderby (which was going to be Umbra but.....yeah) a Belgian, and an English Angora. MY friend carrying the angora had a poofy dress. The gifts I gave to my maids included these hand made crystal bracelets mae with crystal beads the color of their dresses, and the lady made them and then for freee made them all am atching set of earrings and also for free made me a bracelet with all the colors on it. It was so nice. So anyways, here they come, the first round is all the pics I got from other people, and the second post will be the one that actually came from my photographer.




Me and Alea in the basket there. 




My 9 year old cousin caught the bouqet. And one of Erron's enormously large groomsmen caught my garter (which was red). My cousin's mum was saying '' lets just go to the knee...." Poor Andrew I think was a little disappointed but he laughed it off, as we all did. 





Left to Right - Emily (maid of honor), Mandi, Tracey, Me, Tiffany, Pam, Krista, and my grandperants.





ok..... Kevin, Pam, Luke, Mandi, Eugene, Emily, Erron and Jesse! Tiffany, Matt, Krista, my brother Billy, Tracey, and Andrew.





Me in the bathroom blowing a kiss to RO. MWUAH





Caaaake. Yes, there's a little Spanky figure. Did I mention Spanky was in the wedding? More info ont hat later.





Cuttin' cake. 





Er and Jesse and Erron's Gran'ma Colette, who is from Haiti. She's crazy, I love her. Colette and Erron's Aunt Jenny flew in all the way from Jordan (middle east). 





Yes, the horse had a tux.





I am NOT joking when I say this was our first dance. I told Erron to not get used to it, but this will be the ONLY time I let him beat me at DDR. I actually did really good though and I only failed one heavy song, but don't hold it against me. 







ME and the maids again, plus my grandperants and Aunt Karen. I come from a family of hot pieces. Can you believe my grams is like, 76? I think she's beautiful. And my aunt is like 51. MY grandpa still has all his hair. I like to think I have a half-elf ancestor I know not about. And that I'm going to live to be like, 300. Then maybe i'll keel over. But I'll look good when I do. Think about how many posts I'll have the day I die. I'll be expecting some kind of honorary lifetime RO member gift basket. Perhaps containing some bubble bath and a nail care kit....because I probably still will not have been able to get these fricking fake nails off my hands.






Erron and his groomsmen, .....which one'st he cutest? 





I really love this photo of me and Emily.





Me and the bunnies. My aunt made those baskets. They looked so good. My wedding colors were black, red, and white. Everything looked so good!





Do we really need an introduction?





ME and my father in law, Ken. He got soooo wasted at my wedding. it was ah oot. HE danced with everyone at least 3 times. He looked like a sea monkey glued to an anthill. 




Me and my other brother, Spanky.









The bunnies were all sooo well behaved for all of this. And my mum forgot to bring baskets to rehearsal the day before, so the actual wedding wast he first time all of them (minus two) were in a harness and the first time all of them where int he baskets being carried around. Not a single problem. I put puppy training pads inthe bottoms of the baskets and used som red ribbon to tie the tops of the harnesses to the basket in case anyone got any ideas....which the Belgian kinda did during pictures, but its all good.





I like how everyone looks unique.





WE got Emily (chocolate)'s dress on clearance for $20. Amd shoes to match for $20. And had it altered for $15. We're such good shoppers. All the other girls paid about $150 for dresses. My dress was like $600 + another $230 to have it altered. Omg i'm never getting married again.





haha yeah sure ok.





Erron's desktop.





Everybody! Including my flower girls, my cousin Cheyenne and sister Hannah. 


ok more pics to come, standby...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 11, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. It looks like you had the Fairy Tale Wedding.

Love the pictures of the Bunnies in the baskets, so unique.

You were a very *Beautiful Bride.

*Look forward to more pictures.

Susan


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

More pics, this one done by my actual photographer. They turned out really nice. 






Alea in the basket. Mandi came up with the idea to tie her hair up. She shoul be able to at least see where she was being carried, eh?




Andrew and Tracey holding my dutch, Gideon. That dress was perfect, with the white stripe and everything. They looked so snazzy.





Her camera didn't work well int he lodge, it was kinda dark, so they were lightened. But I still dig them. These were taken during the actual ceremony, which was moved inside becuse it rained. And it stopped raining long enough for pictures. 





Aramis in the basket. He kept falling asleep and we'd have to poke him and be like '' its picture time, stand up''.





All eyes on me, yo.





Cheza in the basket.





Me and Daddy. Spanky was held by my friend Heather, just behind the arch so he could be present. 









Daddy walking me down the aisle.





Emily and Integra.





Erron and his mum, Cynthia.




Ezra. In basket.





Andrew escorting my sexy Grandma to the recieving line.





I don't know why t wo groomsmen are missing fromt his picture. 





I really like this picture.





Emily open yo' eyeses!





That's better.





Me, Brother, and Sister.





Me and my family.





Left t right - My Uncle Rick and Aunt Cathy, Mum, Aunt, Grammy, Dad, Grandpa, My sister in the front there ont he left, my bro, Then Erron's mum, dad , and Sister Sheril. 


Ok I have more just hang on.... *pant pant*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry for uploading in pieces, but if my computer or internet craps out i'll lose like, everything I bothered typing for everyone and I won't overload everything. 





Er, Jesse, and my Uncle and Aunt.




Me and Spanky.




Erron, Spanky. and Jesse




Erron, Jesse, and Mummy. Does she look like me?









Us and Erron's parents.




Me and Ken.








And close up.... Dig my bracelet?





I like this one of me and Er. I wish the wind hadn't blown my hair into my face. I like the way he's holding me an he has this expression on his face that just says '' Mine.''.





He looks so good in a tux.












This is what it would look like if you'reone of those people who cry at weddings.





This just makes me laugh.














And thats all of em'. I'll post he videos of the ceremony and first dance later.


-JAK


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Wait i'm an idiot. Moron Jesse doesn't know how to use scroll wheel. I thought I had more pictures.....





Chomp!




Grandpa, Brother, Dad




Classic




yum (it WAS good cake)




Teggers in basket




So Spanky was just going to be held by Heather justr behind t he arch there (outside) but I was totally surprised....that right in the middle of the ceremony, the minister was like ''Here gimme Spanky for a moment...'' and tookt he lead from Heather and walked him right inside and gave a little speach aboutthe wedding and related it to horses and stuff. He asked me, that when I first got Spanky, I had to teach him and train him lots of things, and since he was my first horse he also taught me lots of things, and how we came to love each other and work as a team, and so that was how our marriage would be, usteaching each other and learning for the rest of our lives. I thought it was sweet. And a nice surprise. 4 of Erron's groomsmen flew in from CA, and the other two were our friend Matt (Pa, a horsey friend) and my brother. And when Spanky's arse swung around.... someone may as well have said ''Will those from CA please take a step back''. 

























Erron cried during the ceremony, it was sweet. He cried during Eugene's speach too. Such a sissy. 









See, I thought Spanky was going to stand there the whole time. He was quiet during the entire thing, he didn't even poop. Everyone was amazed at how well behaved allt eh animals were. Spanky did give a little nicker, I think when the minister asked the bridal party if they would support us and stuff, and they said ''we will'' and Spanky was like ''REEEHEHEHEEEEHEHEEHEEHEE''. and he was like '' See, Spanky says he agrees." 
















Kevin, Pam, and Aramis (bunny). Kevin and Pam cuddled a lot over the weekend. Everyone took pictures whilet hey were asleep. 

and I still have more, eesh


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 11, 2007)

Loving all your pics Jessie! Your wedding really was a great one.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'll load the last 18 pics or so tomorrow. I'm beat.

-JAK


----------



## pamnock (Aug 11, 2007)

Jesse - you were an absolutely stunning bride! I'm so thrilled that things are going so well with you.

I loved the bridesmaid dresses and the baskets of bunnies 

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you Pam! Though I thought you'd be more into the stick bug than anything else. I guess I just have that effect on people. 
Will I see you at the LAke Geauga show on...Tuesday? 

-JAK


----------



## pamnock (Aug 11, 2007)

I'll be judging the 4-H show at Lake County Fair on Thursday.



Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

....

what about.....Tuesday?
TUE
Z
DAY


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 11, 2007)

That is just so cool that the rabbits were able to attend your wedding.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 12, 2007)

What an absolutely amazing wedding.

I want my wedding to be just like yours. Horses, rabbits, dogs, rats...whatever pets I may have.....I want them all to be there, as they are family too .


You look beautiful :heart:. Every thing looked beautiful :biggrin2:.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 12, 2007)

Awwww, Jesse.... 






I don'tcry at weddings when I'm there, but I cried from top to bottom just reading this thread!!

I'm so sorry I wasn't online to catch this from the beginning. This had to be the most awesome wedding ever. And you're the most beautiful bride I've ever seen. In every picture! 

Congrats!





And that's both for getting married and for staging such an inventive, awesome event! (And for posting at 2 AM on the eve of your wedding! You are SO cool -- in more ways then one!)



sas


----------



## pamnock (Aug 12, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> ....
> 
> what about.....Tuesday?
> TUE
> ...



I won't be there on Tuesday for the open show - just Thursday for 4-H 

Pam


----------



## polly (Aug 12, 2007)

Jesse your pics are amazing i think my favourite is the one with all the bunnies around you its so gorgeous. You looked absolutely stunning. I hope it was everything you wanted and more


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2007)

What an awesome wedding! I love the "bunny bouquets," what an awesome idea. You were a gorgeous bride and Erron definately looks like a good catch.

I wish my cousin would have had your pastor at her wedding. Hers started talking about... drumroll please... Green Bay Packers.:foreheadsmack:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 12, 2007)

If our minister had started with anything sports related, I think Spanky would have punted him out of the lodge for me, no questions asked, and I would have married myself.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 12, 2007)

Awwww, beautiful pictures. You're so pretty. 

I love how you can be so original with your entire wedding. I mean, between the horse and the bunnies and, oh yeah, people too.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 12, 2007)

People? What people?


-JAK


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow...absolutely AMAZING wedding!! I just LOVE how including the bunnies and Spanky turned out. WONDERFUL!!

Makes me REALLY miss having the internet at home...I'm at the library...yep, the library...and it SUCKS!! :grumpy:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Rosie, that is the best PO'd face I've ever seen. Very fitting.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 13, 2007)

Hehe...it's one of my fav smileys on here.


----------

